# looking for a school in Sweden



## levi (Mar 15, 2008)

HI I am an american, who is moving to Stockholm in June. I am moving back to Stockholm with my girlfriend, who is Swedish. She was studying in America. I want to go to college for culinary/hotel man./baking/hospitality. Pretty much anything I can find that has something to do with food.
I am learning how to speak Swedish now, so I think I will be able to speak basic by fall. 
If you know of any kind of school in Stockholm area, please let me know.


----------



## chef_sijmon (Mar 25, 2008)

As far as i know there is only two good uni/collage with that type of education in sweden and that's Grythyttan in Dalarna And Umeå University 

I cant post any urls for you becaus i havent made more then 5 posts on the forum yet but ill send a pm to you with the urls.

But none of these schools are nere Stockholm, Grythyttan is about 25 (250km) swedish miles from stockholm and Umeå is 66 (660km) swedish miles from Stockholm.


Dont know any schools in the stockholm area.

/Chef SijmoN


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

*Solna VU* *[english]*


----------

